# cOWLING FOR 60 TO 70 HP YAMI 2-STROKE



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

ANYONE ONE KNOW OF A PLACE I CAN CALL OR GO TO THAT SELLS USED MOTOR COWLINGS? MINE IS SO BADLY OXIDIZED THAT WHEN I WAX IT I AM TAKING OFF THE PAINT LOL, I HAGVE GOT THE BOAT ALL SHINY AND BACK TO ITS ORGINAL SHAPE SINCE IT HAD BEEN STORED OUTSIDE THE PAST THE 5 YEARS AND I DONT THINK THE GUY EVER WAXED IT, LUCKILY THE ONLY THING NOW THAT IS BOTHERING ME IS THE WAY THE MOTOR LOOKS.


ALEX


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A repaint will cost less than a new or used cowling.
Most old ones are stored outdoors anyhow.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I ABSOLUTELY SUCK AT PAINTING AND I HAVE SEEN SOME GOOD DEALS ON 90 HP ONES THAT ARE IN REALLY GOOD SHAPE THE BOAT IS GOING TO BE STORED UNDER A SHELTER NEXT TO MY DAD'S CC SO I AM TRYING TO GET THE BOAT LOOKING GOOD.



ALEX


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Alex,

Have u try a 3M OXIDIZED polish compond bottle? It's like 50 bucks and use a high speed buffer with 3M compound will remove the most of nasty stuff. Then leave it very shiny like a brand new motor.

JROCK did a amazing job on the blue highsider.....PM him and he will tell u what bottle....I forgot. 

My 2 cents....


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

http://fpmarine.com/

Located in Port Canaveral...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah we have tried everything and what is happening is, it is bad that the paint comes off with the oxidation lol. 

I have spent a total of 3 days cleanign the boat up after i got it with waxing and fixing some wiring that at this point i am tired of waxing for now and willing to just find a good used somewhat inexpensive cowling lol.


Alex


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

WS, that compound is for gelcoat, it will eat the paint off a cowl in a second. Two different materials.


----------

